# How long do dressings last?



## 1StarRestaurant (Mar 28, 2009)

Can you make dressings in advance and keep it refrigerated for long? This one takes too much time to make each time.... 

Ingredients:



1/2  				 				 					cup  				 				plain fat-free yogurt
 				 					1/4  				 				 					cup  				 				reduced-fat mayonnaise
 				 					2  				 				 					tablespoons  				 				chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley
 				 					3  				 				 					tablespoons  				 				chopped green onions
 				 					1  				 				 					tablespoon  				 				chopped fresh chives
 				 					3  				 				 					tablespoons  				 				white wine vinegar
 				 					2  				 				 					teaspoons  				 				anchovy paste
 				 					1  				 				 					teaspoon  				 				chopped fresh tarragon
 				 					1/4  				 				 					teaspoon  				 				freshly ground black pepper
 				 					1/8  				 				 					teaspoon  				 				salt
 				 					1  				 				 				garlic clove, minced
So, the yogurt doesn't last too long, and the fresh greens probably don't either, but after you mix them all together, does it some how make them all last a little longer? (Might be a stupid question but I'm curious...)


----------



## themonkeytree (Mar 28, 2009)

The yogurt should be good until the use by date on the conatiner you bought it.  As for herbs, they do loose their freshness over time, but I am not sure how much that would affect the taste of the dressing.  So I think the only thing you need to worry about going bad is the yogurt.  As for how long you can keep it, I am not 100% sure.  I would say it would last for a week.  I might do a taste test.  Make a batch and taste it every day.  You should be able to taste, see, and smell when it goes bad.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 28, 2009)

If you're usning less than fresh ingredients, combining them won't magically extend their useful life.  

As foods, fresh herbs for example, go from fresh to wilted to rotting over time.  Mixing old herbs with other foods will most likely speed up the process rather than buy you more time.  Mayonnaise is one of bacteria's favorite foods.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 28, 2009)

themonkeytree said:


> I might do a taste test.  Make a batch and taste it every day.  You should be able to taste, see, and smell when it goes bad.


The problem with that is that every time you open the container, you let air in and air leads to spoilage.  Based on what you have listed, I wouldn't give it a week.  Green onions alone only last a few days once cut.  Unfortunately, I would say this is a dressing that is only viable a couple of days.


----------



## 112inky (Mar 28, 2009)

I have never been able to make my dressings more than half an hour.. i am very poor in that... any advice for me???


----------



## jennyema (Mar 30, 2009)

The acid in the dressing will make the greens wilt, too.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 30, 2009)

That sounds like a delicious salad dressing - alot like the homemade "ranch" dressing I make. One of things I do to extend the life a bit is to use dried herbs instead of fresh. Even so, a week is about tops before using it up.


----------

